# W: Bretonnian transfers H:$



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

I need more of the white pegasus trnasfer off the Bretonnian knight transfer sheet. I am doing a unit of knits errant for my daughters army and using the same transfer for all nine. I need three more. NEED!!

I can pay or swap other Bret transfers. I have a fiar amount of all the others.

Please help!

KT out


----------

